# IV Placement with 62311



## aadair (Mar 29, 2010)

In an office setting, is it acceptable to bill either CPT 96374 or 96360 for IV sedation with CPT 62311 if an RN or Doctor start the IV and administer a drug agent such as Versed.  The patient is conscious through the procedure and is able to walk out of the office after the procedure.


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 29, 2010)

you would need to use conscious sedation codes... 99144; 99143; 99145... look at them.  However, you cannot code for conscious sedation if it is already included in the procedure.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 30, 2010)

96374 and 96360 are column two codes  of 62311 based on the NCCI edits.


----------

